
Better zsh with Prezto - wikimatze
http://wikimatze.de/better-zsh-with-prezto/
======
brudgers
Correct URL: [http://wikimatze.de/better-zsh-with-
prezto](http://wikimatze.de/better-zsh-with-prezto)

------
drakmail
404

